# Hario Cafeor V60 02 Dripper



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Has anyone got experience with this?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/hario-cafeor-v60-02-dripper/p708#tdesc_1

It appeals to me not needing to buy filter papers but what do you lose in terms of control by not having paper filters?

Any downsides to this brewer? Otherwise its buy buy buy!

Thanks


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

My understanding:

- More oils/solids in the cup hence more body

- This also means more particles in the bottom

Haven't used one tho. Would rather use paper than clean metal... sheer laziness on my part.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have not tried this filter but based on my experiences with paper vs metal filters, I completely agree with Mike. You may also find that the flow rate is faster and you might get some of the more subtle notes of the coffee coming through. It will however quite fundamentally change the brew and so you may find that different coffees are more suited to this filter compared to V60 papers


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Could I know adjust the grind to compensate for a faster flow?

Or as you say, would this fundamentally be a different brewing method to a paper v02?

I'm tempted to buy one anyway.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

You can indeed adjust the grind to compensate - just something to be aware of









Brewing with a paper filter and non-paper filter in the same brewer results in a very different flavour profile in the cup which is why you could almost consider them different brew methods.


----------

